# Otra maravilla tecnologica en video.



## antiworldx (Ago 17, 2010)

Como ya es mi costumbre, suelo venir a compartir informacion sobre los acontecimientos curiosos referidos a la tecnologia usada para la conquista del espacio.
En este caso quiero compartirles, el espectaculo que es observar el despegue nocturno de un transbordador espacial, es impresionante y cautivador. Lo mas nostalgico de todo esto, es que solo le queda un despegue mas al programa "shuttle" el cual le corresponde al transbordador Discovery, y segun administracion de la NASA, jamas volvera a despegar ninguna esta maquina al espacio, debido a que el programa sera cerrado.
Espero que lo disfruten y se maravillen de ver esta hermosa secuencia de lo que la humanidad es capaz de crear cuando se propone hacer las cosas por una causa noble, como es la ciencia y la tecnologia.


----------



## Franco_80 (Ago 17, 2010)

Un espectáculo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ". . . cuando se propone hacer las cosas por una causa noble, como es la ciencia y la tecnologia.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waL4qc6lpH8


 

Te olvidaste mencionar el dinero y el poder .

Saludos !


----------



## Nepper (Ago 19, 2010)

que SARPADO!!!!!!


----------



## Dano (Ago 19, 2010)

Se escucha un fotógrafo que le da duro a la cámara, saco unas 10 fotos en 4 segundos, si no conte mal.

Saludos


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

uffffffffff que lindoo! *.* quisiera verlo en persona


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> uffffffffff que lindoo! *.* quisiera verlo en persona



Solo habra un ultimo lanzamiento, como ya lo comente anteriormente. Así que ve juntando para ir a florida para presenciarlo. Creo que no sera nocturno el lanzamiento.


----------



## ghostog (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!!!!
La noche se hizo dia por 5 segundos, hermoso XD


----------



## ElTallercito (Sep 27, 2010)

guau!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!! Fantabuloso, y de pelos. La verdad que muy copado.


----------



## Robo (Sep 27, 2010)

muy bueno, que se sentira estar dentro de una maquina de esas
lo de la camara, eso no es darle duro, yo tengo una que es capaz de darte 5 fotos por segundo sin problema, nikon d200


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2010)

Sin duda es algo maravilloso. El ser humanos aún tiene mucho que decir en esta historia que el mismo se está forjando. Y pensar que hace 50 años estábamos ansiosos por salir allá afuera.


----------



## Leon Elec (Sep 28, 2010)

Excelente video.
Muy lindo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2010)

y supongo que debe de ser de una bellleza distinta en cada caso, segun como este la noche.
fijense que en ese video y en otros que vi en youtube esta la noche con una capa de nubes lo cual da un efecto de bobeda, cuando el cohete la alacanza se ve asi .

supongo que una noche limpia dara otra vista y si la noche fuese toda con neblina .....supongo que no haran el despegue, no se, pero debe haber varias escenas muy impresionantes.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 28, 2010)

Los despegues nocturnos fueron muy escasos, siempre se procuran de dia para que las camaras que monitorean los tanques tengan mejor detalle.

En teoria la neblina, la lluvia, y la noche no afectan al despegue, puesto que la computadora de a bordo es la que se encarga de la trayectoria. Los vientos fuertes o un rayo (como el caso de uno de los apolos) si puede tener repercuciones y se evita despeguar cuando el clima esta asi.


----------



## Robo (Sep 28, 2010)

buen dato antiworld


----------

